# Please pray for Sugar



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*Sugar was from a one bed room flat with over 60 cats/kittens that we at Animal lifeline UK helped to get into rescue.
Patsy at Rushden Persian rescue very kindly took in Sugar and other cats /kittens from the same home.
Sugar sadly has a very poorly eye that needs to be removed, but as yet she hasn't been able to have the operation as she has very serve diarrhoea:crying:
Sugar has had just about every test going to find out why she is having such serve diarrhoea and has been on b12 injections for some time now but sadly Sugar is getting worse and sadly we have come close to losing her a few times:crying: The vets now think Sugar has cancer:crying:she is being tested for this at the vets tomorrow but is being rushed into the vets to be put on a drip as we speak:crying:
Please keep poor sugar in your thoughts as she is a very poorly little girl.

Patsy and us at Animal lifeline UK would like to say a huge thank you to everyone that has donated to help Sugar, so far over £600 has been raised to help with her treatment which is fantastic as it has helped to pay for the very costly tests and meds that she has been put on. I will keep you all updated on sugars progress whether the out come be good or bad and thank you to everyone for your very kind generosity* (hugs)


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i hope sugar gets thru this and i will keep her in my thoughts
hugs from me and the furries


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Jenny(hugs)


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hugs for sugar - hope she gets better soon!


----------



## blondeirene (Sep 12, 2011)

I hope that she will get better.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you (hugs)


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sugar seems to have brightened up abit, the vet can't find any tumours but she is still being tested for it, she is also being tested for IBS so fingers crossed we should know more once the results are back in


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

A message from Patsy

Here is some fantastic news.
Week 5
Finally our little Sugar is well enough to have her surgery she will be spayed and also have the remnants of that eye removed because it weeps constantly and is painful for her on Monday next week.
We have struggled with her and we really felt at one time we would lose her but because of our vets determination and our care she has come through.
Her weight is up to 2.47 kg now which is wonderful and she has a very healthy appetite. We are feeding her I.D at the moment because this is suiting her fine.
She has a real cheeky character and has been calling her head off for the boys so another good sign she is recovering well.
We are very proud of this little girl because it wasnt pleasant for her being bathed 3 times a day and being covered in poo at times because she didnt have strength to get herself in the litter tray.
Our patience , T.L.C and veterinary care has pulled her through.
I will update again next week hopefully with good news that the surgery is all over.
Once again Thank you for all the kind donations which have helped and will help this special little girl and lets hope she has a long and happy life in front of her.

Many Thanks
Patsy










Yay I am soooooo pleased


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Such fantastic dedication you have - what a joyous story:thumbup:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ah bless little Sugar, really pleased she's doing well xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

so good to hear about sugar what a lovely story hope she gets thru the op next week


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, fingers crossed for her. She is a beautiful cat. Do keep us updated.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh what fabulous news!!!!! :thumbup:

She is SO gorgeous...... With a bit of luck, I might be able to sneak a wee cuddle off her next week......


----------

